# Wife keeps calling the police on me when having an argument



## Timgo (Feb 27, 2018)

First it was because i kept turning the tv off after she kept turning it on, i was only restoring to room to the way it is everytime we sleep, tv off, nightlight on. The second time was because i raised my voice during an argument because she was stating ill intentions that she thinks im planning or doing but i never even thought of them, but she swears im malicious. And i only get super mad bc she keeps reverting back to what she always does, she sees something out of place then puts all this crap in her head and jumps to conclusions. Sees entertainment/security cameras rearanged then destroys one of my cameras and takes off with our child for 5 days and doesnt answer her phone and i have no ideah where they are, all bc she put in her head the worst possible intentions. When she finally called me, i explain why i rearanged the electronics, she said oh thats what it was? Sorry...


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Was she this way before having the baby?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2017)

She's a control-freak. Don't argue. State your case and stick to it.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

I wouldn’t stand for it. First time The police are called on me, I’d be gone. That’s just bat**** crazy.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

At least one of you is mentally ill.

Jury is still out on who.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Timgo said:


> First it was because i kept turning the tv off after she kept turning it on, i was only restoring to room to the way it is everytime we sleep, tv off, nightlight on. The second time was because i raised my voice during an argument because she was stating ill intentions that she thinks im planning or doing but i never even thought of them, but she swears im malicious. And i only get super mad bc she keeps reverting back to what she always does, she sees something out of place then puts all this crap in her head and jumps to conclusions. Sees entertainment/security cameras rearanged then destroys one of my cameras and takes off with our child for 5 days and doesnt answer her phone and i have no ideah where they are, all bc she put in her head the worst possible intentions. When she finally called me, i explain why i rearanged the electronics, she said oh thats what it was? Sorry...


Where are the security cameras that she sees rearranged? Are they inside your home or outside?

Do you have 'entertainment' cameras that are installed in your home? Is that what you mean?


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

If they are this much fun while you are married to them, it gets even funner after the divorce.


----------



## Just another (Feb 21, 2018)

If she is calling the police you need to start doing something to protect yourself. This could get real ugly.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

The same words can mean different things:

where was the TV you were turning off? If it was the bedroom because you wanted t sleep, then that is reasonable. If it was the living room, then she has a right to watch TV?

How "raised" is your voice? A little loud, or threatening?

Where were the cameras? Outside or in the bedroom?


I'm not accusing you of the worst versions - just saying that what you posted can be interpreted in different ways.




Timgo said:


> First it was because i kept turning the tv off after she kept turning it on, i was only restoring to room to the way it is everytime we sleep, tv off, nightlight on. The second time was because i raised my voice during an argument because she was stating ill intentions that she thinks im planning or doing but i never even thought of them, but she swears im malicious. And i only get super mad bc she keeps reverting back to what she always does, she sees something out of place then puts all this crap in her head and jumps to conclusions. Sees entertainment/security cameras rearanged then destroys one of my cameras and takes off with our child for 5 days and doesnt answer her phone and i have no ideah where they are, all bc she put in her head the worst possible intentions. When she finally called me, i explain why i rearanged the electronics, she said oh thats what it was? Sorry...


----------



## Timgo (Feb 27, 2018)

Araucaria said:


> Was she this way before having the baby?


 no


----------



## Timgo (Feb 27, 2018)

EleGirl said:


> Timgo said:
> 
> 
> > First it was because i kept turning the tv off after she kept turning it on, i was only restoring to room to the way it is everytime we sleep, tv off, nightlight on. The second time was because i raised my voice during an argument because she was stating ill intentions that she thinks im planning or doing but i never even thought of them, but she swears im malicious. And i only get super mad bc she keeps reverting back to what she always does, she sees something out of place then puts all this crap in her head and jumps to conclusions. Sees entertainment/security cameras rearanged then destroys one of my cameras and takes off with our child for 5 days and doesnt answer her phone and i have no ideah where they are, all bc she put in her head the worst possible intentions. When she finally called me, i explain why i rearanged the electronics, she said oh thats what it was? Sorry...
> ...


 theyre outside, she cut the cords on the one inside about a month ago, never fixed it


----------



## Timgo (Feb 27, 2018)

uhtred said:


> The same words can mean different things:
> 
> where was the TV you were turning off? If it was the bedroom because you wanted t sleep, then that is reasonable. If it was the living room, then she has a right to watch TV?
> 
> ...


the tv was in the bedroom where we both sleep, when i came into bedroom to sleep, she was already sleep so i turned it off, she woke up and cut it back on.. Second, my voice was slightly louder.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Just another said:


> If she is calling the police you need to start doing something to protect yourself. This could get real ugly.


:iagree:

You have three problems. 

(1) Your wife's actions if your are being completely truthful are not those of a rational person and she should get a mental health evaluation. Destroying property, running off with your child for days and not answering calls are serious signs or better yet, screams for help.

(2) You have a child, who is being raised by a woman who has some real control and emotional issues to say the least. You need to look out for the welfare of your child. That is a serious responsibility that you need to figure out how to address.

(3) The woman is calling the police to come to your house because of actions. The reason she is doing that is in the hope that they will arrest you and remove you from her life. YOU NEED TO LAWYER UP AND HAVE AN ATTORNEY ON SPEED DIAL. You are not going to be able to draw a paycheck and keep a roof over your child's head or food in their mouth if you spend a long time in jail.

In short, you need to stop thinking about her and start thinking about what is best for your child, the most helpless of the three of you. You child will be harmed if you are tossed in jail. Your child will be harmed if continued to be raised by this woman. You need to talk to an attorney to find out what your options are. You also need to figure out how you can get counseling for your wife.

Good luck.


----------



## x598 (Nov 14, 2012)

sorry but that behavior is simply bat **** crazy. called the POPO after you turned off the TV when she was in bed apparently asleep?

dude there is NO fixing this. get out.


----------

